# Would anyone volunteer to be my sounding board on car puchases?



## 71Rcode (Aug 8, 2004)

OK - I've been finding all the magna-traction cars I had as a kid on ebay. I am really having a blast!!!

I've bid on a few "lot" auctions, but have been outbid. And there are a few single cars I'd like to bid on, but have no idea on the value of some of this stuff. 

Would one of you guys be so kind as to let me e-mail you when I'm looking at an auction, and tell my your opinion of value? 

My home e-mail is: [email protected]
(dallas, tx)

Thanks guys -can't wait to get started. I swear it feels like I'm about to step back 30 years in time. I really appreciate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey man, you sound just like me......I'm having a blast in this hobby....and rediscovering my love for these little jewels. I'm not on the up and up on all of the rare cars and etc. (I really wanna buy a book to get a feel for that area of collecting)

I love Camaros....so I've been obtaining the JL TJet Camaros, Model Motoring TJet Camaros, and also trying to get a few of the mid 70's Tyco Camaros...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Don't forget the AFX Camaros. They rock.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I can give you a hand if you would like. Email me through the board and I will take a look for you.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Don't forget the AFX Camaros. They rock.



So far I have two red,white and blue Camaros and the darker blue and purple Camaro..... I'm sure there's a few other variants...right?


----------



## 71Rcode (Aug 8, 2004)

thanks micyou03 - I will. I appreciate it! 71Rcode


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Try searching for "camaro" on this site: http://www.hoslotcars.com/searchsl.html

The Model Motoring Camaros are truly a work of art.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Not an expert, but I'll give you an opinion based on my experiences in buying, bidding and finding AFXes. Just drop an email if you need. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

71Rcode

I would be glad to help if you still need it.............I've been doing slots for over 25 years now, written three books on the subject, activly attend shows world wide and have purchased the contents (or a portion there of) from three different Aurora warehouses not to mention a little manufacturing and/or consulting work.

I would be glad to help if I can.......just LMK what your looking at.

My site should give you a good starting point on prices for NOS (New Old Stock) chassis, body etc.

Hope this helps,

------------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## 71Rcode (Aug 8, 2004)

Mike and Dave - thanks guys for the help this past weekend - you guys passed along sound advice and helped me pull the trigger on a few things. Which was way cool. SCJ, thanks for your offer. I will do that for sure. And thanks for the link to your site. 

--------

OK guys, I may have gone a bit nuts - but I did end up with about 14 AFX (mid 70s cars - all running), 18 running tyco cars (80s cars - running - about $5 per car) and 19 johnny lightning cars. Also ended up with spare parts for these cars and a late 70s AFX race case. Nothing has arrived yet - but I'll probably keep what I really want and sell off the rest. It was a FUN weekend. 

I did secure a deal on a NIB AFX/TOMY Super International track for $89.99 - I'll pick that up locally on Friday. 

This is a killer little hobby you boys have. Me, I don't care about collecting them - just want to race them  like I did as a kid. Only this time, with my kiddos. 

You know the cool thing? I'm finding all the cars I had as a young boy. It's going to really be like stepping back in time.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow, maybe we should all be asking YOU for buying advice!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Yeah, I'd have to agree with AfxToo. Some great deals it sounds like. Not bad on that TOMY track and if you don't like the cars, you know how you can recoup about half of the track cost real quick. I would say that you are definitely a slothead once more.

Not that there is anything wrong with that.  

Now let's see some pix! :thumbsup: 

Dave


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

71rcode,

It's good to hear you are back to being a slothead, just watch out as I started just getting the cars I owned and lost and now have near 1000. Much to my wife's chagrin. I have to say that it's great that JL has the slots out as at least a hundred are JL's and I can't wait for the Bow Tie Brigade to add to that number.


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome back. I was one of the lucky ones & never really got out.I still have my first T-Jet (GT40).That was 36 years ago. Living in Winnipeg (pop 700,000) has been a mixed blessing.Until recently I was the only person in the city actively collecting.Some of the deals I've made were pretty incredible, but finding people to race with has always been a problem (no clubs,no tracks,no shows,no HO dealers and no real interest).
I read about people complaining about prices of Johnny Lightnings. Hey ,be greatful you can buy them at the stores.Mine come from Ebay.Not that I'm complaining.It's all relative I guess.The next big score is just around the banked corner.

KEEP ON SLOTTIN.


----------



## 71Rcode (Aug 8, 2004)

Hey guys - sorry I haven't tuned in - in awhile  Mike and Dave - yes, thank you guys very much for all the help you gave me on some of the deals I made recently. Your advice was invaluable, and helped me remain realistic. JohnnyL - I appreciate your note too. That was helpful. 

Rod - very cool. 1000 cars...I can't imagine. I'm probably about at 75 cars now (three weeks work). And I thought I was doing OK... My goal, to get the cars I had as a kid, not all yet. Just need the RC cola AFX car and the pink nomad...and I'll be there! But, along the way - these past few weeks - I have scored about 40 mid 70s AFX cars. So, probalby every one I ever wanted back in the day I'll have soon enough 

Yes, I bought the AFX/TOMY international track yesterday from a guy in Dallas (where I live). It was a smooth transaction, and I highly recommend him - it's www.trainsbymail.com, and the owner's name is Jeff. I bought the 'super international' track - the big one with the opened wheel cars - and a bunch of spare track, like squeeze, chicaine, X/cross track, hairpin track, lap counter track, guard rails...(man, me and the four-year-old son are going to need them). So I'm set! Only problem is waiting until his birthday in November. CAN'T WAIT TO GET STARTED EITHER.... 

IPHits - nice. I knew a couple of guys like you many, many years ago. I wish it was a hobby I never left, as just like vintage guitars/amps/cars, there was a time to buy them on the cheap. 

As soon as I start slottin', I'm gonna keep on slottin...for sure. 

The slot. 71Rcode


----------



## 71Rcode (Aug 8, 2004)

Dave and Mike - I'll send you guys pics as soon as I take them. Most of the AFX cars will be here in a week or so. But I can still take photos of a handful of AFX and boring tycos


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> My goal, to get the cars I had as a kid


Why???


----------

